# Swim 100 miles of Huron River



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Environmentalist takes plunge
Ann Arbor woman will swim 100 miles of Huron River

Some people run marathons; Liz Elling prefers 100-mile swims.
On Saturday, Elling began her first leg of a 14-day, 100-mile swim down the Huron River in an effort to raise water quality awareness for the Huron River Watershed Council. She began at Proud Lake State Recreation Area in Commerce Township and is scheduled to complete the journey July 21 at Point Mouillee, where the river empties into Lake Erie.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070710/NEWS06/707100402/1008


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope she takes a bath when shes done!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

NAsty


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I wonder if she realizes how bad she's gonna "jack up" that river for all the other weekend canoer's and kayaker's with her "crew" following her?? She could probably "walk" more than half of it anyway.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Sounds bad from many different angles. Never have been on that river. If it is similar to the ones over here, that sounds just plain nasty in several different ways.


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

Let's just hope Belleville doesn't dump any raw sewage into the river that day!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree she will have her share of walking due to the drought but I think it
is for a good cause.
Most of the Huron is above belleville and is crystal clear, is a great fishery and creates quite few nice lakes along the way.
The Huron is my favorite river probably because it is close and very scenic
in quite a few places.
It is where I caught my first bass over 30 years ago and over the years
my first Steelhead, King, Muskie, Walleye...and still just as good today.

Mattt


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I tell you what , I am very familiar with alot of the river from flatrock down to rockwood . I know there is alot of debris , glass , hooks , drums and all kinds of other trash in that river that if your not careful your going to get hurt bad . She better be real careful when she gets to that stretch . I am a avid huron river fisherman seeing that it is my home river and I know most of that stretch like the back of my hand . If I didnt know it , I could definitly see myself getting hurt while simply wading these areas let alone swimming . I like the cause , but it is not worth getting tetnus or who knows what other disease you may pick up after being in that water that long . Good luck to her and happy fishin .


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have to say I'm surprised that she's going all the way to Pt Mouillee.
Most Ann Arborites don't have much consideration for the river DS of them, although the river US of them is considered hallowed water....
Anyway, I hope she makes the trip without incident or sickness....


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hope she has her hepititas shots.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

:yikes: very nasty water for swimming :lol:


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Back in that dreaded HOT summer of 1988 (does anyone remember it, we had like 3 months of 90+ degree heat), we used to dive off the walkway on top of the Dam into the Huron River at Barton Dam, when I was in college at U of M. That at the time was so refreshing in that Brutal summer heat. Was a blast.


----------

